
Can you forge a meteorite? - DanBC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr_5tIPP3dM
======
eesmith
We know the answer is "yes", at the very least because of this posting from 12
days ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16002404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16002404)
, titled "Before the Iron Age, Most Iron Came from Space".

What this two-part video shows is that it's not at all easy to forge.

